
Scalability! But at what COST? (2015) [pdf] - martinlaz
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/hotos15/hotos15-paper-mcsherry.pdf
======
martinlaz
> We offer a new metric for big data platforms, COST, or the Configuration
> that Outperforms a Single Thread.

> In this paper we take several recent graph processing papers from the
> systems literature and compare their reported performance against simple,
> single-threaded implementations on the same datasets using a high-end 2014
> laptop. Perhaps surprisingly, many published systems have _unbounded_
> COST—i.e., no configuration outperforms the best single-threaded
> implementation—forall of the problems to which they have been applied.

